# Overclocking with a Raid 0 Setup, HELP?



## Target_Practice (Feb 22, 2008)

Im running a P4 661j 3.6ghz HT, with 2gb of Samsung 533mhz ddr2 memory, WD Cavier Sata Raid 0 500gb HDDs, ECS Elitegroup PT880-A Pro motherboard.

Before I set up my raid I was able to overclock my system safely, however I know I do need to look into better cooling for my system however since I have 8 fans not including PSU, HD Coolers, and GPU fans it seems to stay stable. However since ive overclocked my system Ive had this pecular issue. No matter how small the modification I make, it seems to force reset itself from boot. When I turn on my system you hear all the cd-roms spin quickly and the GPU fan kick on to max speed for a brief moment, then silence, force reset and does this continuous cycle until i reset the jumpers on the motherboard. N e ideas as to what would cause this to happen or do I simply need to invest in a better motherboard?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply and video are you running
http://www.cyb3rglitch.com/Overclock-CPUs-RAM/How-to-overclock-CPUs-&-RAM.html


----------



## Target_Practice (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Logisys PS550AC12 ATX 550W, which has very stable outputs and a Sapphire Radeon x850 XT overclocked to 545/580 and seems completly stable as well. And regardless of weather or not it is clocked that way is irrrevelent, also power is definatly not the issue considering all was well when a raid was not set up it seems to me that once a raid is set up then I get some sort of malfunction which forces the computer into a continious system reset.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the reason we wan the video and psu in your specs is futher down the track anyone refering back to this thread can compare their system to yours,it sometimes helps with the solution
check the event viewer for anything in there relateing to the problem
do you receive any error messages on the reboot
run chkdsk /r on the drives
your power supply is low quality and i would not rule it out as the problem
if you are running pcie it does not supply enough amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## Target_Practice (Feb 22, 2008)

It definatly is not the PSU, and it has good safe outputs. Ive tested it with a voltmeter and everything seemed steady and safe and had solid outputs. Ontop of the fact that it seemed to work fine powering both drives so long as they werent set up as a raid. Im leaning towards the fact that the board is low quality and thinking I should either pick me up a gigabyte or a asus. Regardless im looking to ditch the system for 550 locally and to put towards a new lanbox im setting up. And to your previous statement no there are no logs, and i cant even get to the initial boot screen where it checks all the hardware it forces reboot instantly every second just about once its been overclocked until i reset the jumpers on the board.


----------

